

Ask HN: Please Review My Mobile Web App Development IDE - Basic/JavaScript - ghenne

I'm looking for feedback on my new development tool. Many of you know a lot about the underlying technologies and will be able to spot ways we can make it better.<p>Here's how it works: The IDE has a drag and drop design screen for your widgets. It is integrated with a code editor. The code can be in JavaScript or a (large) subset of Visual Basic, which case it is translated to JavaScript.<p>It creates an HTML page which can be loaded and saved on iPhones, iPads and Android devices. The apps can be saved to the home screen and will run without any internet connection. Apps can be distributed without going through the App Store.<p>Underlying technologies are HTML5, CSS, and JavaScript.  The apps are optimized for WebKit.<p>All comments are welcome.<p>Here's the link:
http://www.nsbasic.com/blog/?p=187
======
bdfh42
I have a lot of respect for the NS Basic family of products - I remember using
the NS Palm Basic maybe 10 years ago and then later reviewing the offerings
for windows CE for a UK computer magazine.

Having just had a first go at using PhoneGap to package an
HTML5/CSS/JavaScript app for the Android platform I would be interested in
trying anything that could cut out some of the software layers in that stack
or simplified the process (although I suppose I might get used to it).

<edit> I jumped in a bit too quickly there - and I have now watched the demo
videos. You don't end up with (say) a .apk package for Android but you do end
up with a web App that can be presented in full screen mode - neat.

Any plans to go the next step and create "native apps"?

~~~
ghenne
So far, the best way is to feed the result of App Studio to PhoneGap, which
can then create an apk (for Android) or an app that can be submitted to the
App Store. Both of those solutions require that you download and configure the
SDKs for their platforms. In the case of iOS, you'll also need to deal with
the App Store.

OTOH, many apps work nicely as web apps, and it's improving all the time.

------
joelg87
Clickable: <http://www.nsbasic.com/blog/?p=187>

